# Conversazioni notturne 2



## lolapal (14 Settembre 2013)

Le premesse telefoniche non erano positive: silenzio alla notizia dell'incontro.

Sono passate poco più di tre settimane dalla faditica Conversazione e ho come l'impressione che Marito stia metabolizzando ora cosa è veramente successo.
Non so se aveva sottovalutato la portata dell'evento e il mio turbamento lo aveva liquidato come noia o capriccio o non so cosa.
Fatto sta che man mano che andiamo avanti a parlarne e tutti i nodi (tra noi due) stanno venendo al pettine, Marito è sempre più preoccupato.

E' faticoso rassicurarlo.
Forse, ma dico forse, non avrei dovuto dirglielo, ma con chi avrei parlato e sviscerato tutto poi? Con chi avrei scoperto che Bagnino è solo una bolla e che dietro c'è un problema nel rapporto tra me e Marito? E poi, tutto il sesso delle ultime settimane non ci sarebbe stato, le telefonate, il corteggiamento, gli sms e le mail (anche porno... ), dei suoi sbandamenti non avrei saputo nulla... insomma, continuo a essere convinta che ho fatto bene a parlargli.
Certo, è anche grazie al forum che ho capito certe cose, però non credo che mi sarebbe bastato se non avessi riportato le riflessioni stimolate da qui anche a lui.

La fatica che faccio adesso a dimostrargli quanto lo amo e che non lo tradirò mai, la prendo come una sorta di espiazione per aver ceduto quella volta a giugno. 

Solo che stamattina ho un sonno assurdo!!! :dorme:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2013)

Tebe dopo un certo numero di conversazioni notturne ha cominciato a mettere il sonnifero nella tisana del compagno


----------



## lolapal (14 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa;bt9135 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe dopo un certo numero di conversazioni notturne ha cominciato a mettere il sonnifero nella tisana del compagno


Non conosco bene Tebe, ma da quello che ho letto mi sembra molto più "scafata" di me... parlerò con l'erborista per qualcosa di blando ma efficace...


----------

